

We're looking for a graphic designer to help us win the Techcrunch50 - andrewstuart

Hi folks,
We are a startup company in stealth mode and we're working to win the Techcrunch50 (www.techcrunch50.com).  To win, we need the creative talents of a graphic designer to help us out.  It's about six weeks work, starting now.  We don't have a cash budget but we can "pay you forward" (see job ad).  It doesn't matter where you are located.  Here is the job ad http://www.seek.com.au/users/apply/index.ascx?JobID=15352696
I'm aware that finding a designer without payment is a challenge but we want to change the world and we need to be relentlessly resourceful to get there.  We'd love to hear from you.
Andrew
dukedougal@gmail.com
======
esonica
This line from your ad sends the wrong message I think.

"This is a startup company, and the development is funded out of the founders
pockets - we don't have a cash budget for graphic design."

Having the funding for one part of the project, but asking someone to do the
other as "pay you forward" says to me that you value developers more than
designers...

